# Effacer des photos défecteuses de la pellicule



## PBrodu (31 Mai 2011)

Voilà le problème : en gardant le doigt sur une photo de Safari, la photo s'enregistre dans la pellicule de Photos. Il m'arrive de temps en temps qu'une photo s'enregistre mal. 

De ce fait elle n'apparait qu'avec une icone affichant le logo JPG. Si je veux supprimer cette ou ces photos défectueuses, l'application se bloque. 

Si je demande à iPhoto de récupérer les photos pour qu'il les supprime après importation, il m'indique que les fichiers sont défectueux et refuse donc d'y toucher. 

J'ai donc demandé à iTunes de ne plus synchroniser et de retirer toutes les photos : elles disparaissent toutes, sauf les défectueuses...

Hier j'ai tenté la restauration complète : ces fichiers étant dans ma sauvegarde, ils sont réapparus. Aaaargh ! 

Je cherche donc une application qui me permettrait d'aller me promener dans Photos afin de les supprimer à la main. 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci !


----------

